# Fall is official here.



## alleyyooper (Sep 14, 2012)

It's official now fall has arrived with no turning back. Was sitting on the couch lasy evening about 7:30PM. Got up for some thing and the 3 point buck was down by the creek and mosy of the valvet was gone. i excitedly tell Kare about him so she comes to see him. She says that tree across the creek is shaking an awful lot so I grab thre binocs. and look to see another buck across the creek beating the small tree up. Soon he quits and comes out in the open to follow the 3 point bact to the woods. Wasn't long thought they were back even more in the open. The 3 point had a little valvet left on the inside of the single point and the bases was still bloddy. The 5 point is all cleaned off but the bases were still bloody. Fall is official now.


3 point with valvet.








5 point in valvet.







 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 14, 2012)

Nice pics. Bird season opens tomarrow, so you are right fall is here.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Sep 14, 2012)

Not long now:wink2:


----------



## jdc123 (Sep 15, 2012)

Still warm here, but we have some relief from the heat. I usually burn up for the first part of bowseason ( Oct. 1 ).


----------

